# Vicky's Powerlifting /Strongwoman Comp Log



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey guys

I am two weeks out from my first powerlifting meet, I will be competing in the GPC Raw Powerlifting comp on 4th October, I have entered into the 67.5kg category and my weight now is sitting on 67kg .

My current lifting stats are:

Deadlift: 142.5kg

Bench: 65kg

Squat: 115kg

Goals

Deadlift : 150kg

Bench: 70kg

Squat: 120kg

I have now become a member of GPC Powerlifting Fed 2014/2015 so I will be doing some more comps in the new year too 

**Strongwoman**

I am also having a go at a couple of strongwoman novice comps towards the end of the year, which I am really looking forward to.

25th Oct is Valhalla's Strongestman/woman 

16th Nov Winter Games 

Looking forward to competing in these and my journey to them... Thanks for reading


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

Good luck and hope it works out well for you!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Jamieson said:


> Good luck and hope it works out well for you!


Thanks


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

This is brilliant chica....good luck with that and in the future ...rooting for ya :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> This is brilliant chica....good luck with that and in the future ...rooting for ya :thumbup1:


Thanks hun... and yes, you were right


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Northern Lass said:


> Thanks hun... and yes, you were right


Lol arrr well I am a wee bit psychic, but I'm glad ur enjoying and I'm predicting u will do extremely well :whistling:


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

Northern Lass said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I am two weeks out from my first powerlifting meet, I will be competing in the GPC Raw Powerlifting comp on 4th October, I have entered into the 67.5kg category and my weight now is sitting on 67kg .
> 
> ...


wow impressive deadlift your alot stronger than most of the young guys on here lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Lol arrr well I am a wee bit psychic, but I'm glad ur enjoying and I'm predicting u will do extremely well :whistling:


hahaha.. Yes I'm loving it !! Thanks love


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

rocky666 said:


> wow impressive deadlift your alot stronger than most of the young guys on here lol


Thanks


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Im looking forward to reading this


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Natalie said:


> Im looking forward to reading this


Thanks Hun


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

2 Count Pause Squat

30 x 5

47.5 x 5

65 x 3

75 x 1

85 x 5

90 x 5

95 x 5 (PB)

2 Count Bench Press

Bar x 5

30 x 5

37.5 x 3

45 x 1

50 x 5

55 x 5

55 x 5

Tried 57.5kg but failed at 4 reps ... I will get it next time 

Inc DB Bench Press

19.5 x 10

22 x 7

22 x 7

24.5 x 7

Chins

BW x 10 (PB)

BW x 8

BW x 7

Enjoyed workout really happy with the 95kg on the pause squats.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

2" Deficit Deadlifts

Bar x 5

60 x 5

77.5 x 3

87.5 x 1

100 x 5

105 x 5

110 x 5 (PB)

Really happy with the deficit's today, I just felt super strong for the last set at 110kg I could have done another couple of more reps, easy 

Close-Grip Bench

Bar x 5

30 x 5

40 x 3

45 x 1

52.5 x 5

55 x 5

57.5 x 5 (PB!)

I had to really push for the last rep @ 57.5kg to get my PB in reps. Bench is def my weak point but I am not going to let it get the better of me.. I will reach 70kg (That's what I keep telling my self anyway lol )

Front Squat

Bar x 5

30 x 5

40 x 3

45 x 1

52.5 x 7 (no belt)

55 x 7 (no belt)

57.5 x 7 (PB with belt)

This is funny when I got onto my workout sets and after 2 sets I realised, **** I haven't used my belt, prob a good thing but I thought for my PB set I would use my belt and again I felt like I could have easily done another rep or two, so I am very happy with that


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Thats some good weights for 67kg BW! :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

silverzx said:


> Thats some good weights for 67kg BW! :thumb:


Thanks


----------



## A B (Dec 16, 2012)

Good squstting and deads! Will keep an eye on this, all the best


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

This thread is great. Your very impressive and would love to know more about you and what your doing


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice to have you both on board


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Strong work mate when is the date of your comp ?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Strong work mate when is the date of your comp ?


Week on Saturday:eek:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Just some Hypertrophy work today, nothing too heavy 

Single Arm DB Rows

19.5 x 15

22 x 12

24.5 x 12

27 x 10

Wide lat Pulls

35 x 15

37.5 x 12

40 x 12

32.5 x 20

DB Curls

14.5kg x 10

12kg x 12

12kg x 12

9.5kg x 15

Tricep Pushdowns

15 x 15

17.5 x 15

20 x 12

12.5 x 20

Was a nice little pump session and I def felt pumped in the arms  - Looking forward to my rest day tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

You will be ready and remember to just enjoy it and learn from it


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Good luck Vicky,I hope you do well and stay injury free:thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

In as ever


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

That's some dead lift good stuff.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Cheers guys... Yes I am just going to enjoy the experience and learn from it, if I win anything then that's a bonus. 

I was thinking of doing some cardio this morning only 30 mins steady state nothing major.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

It will be my last heavy Squat and Bench session today before deload next week ahead of the comp a week on Saturday- 8 Days to go !!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Squat

30 x 5

55 x 5

77.5 x 3

87.5 x 1

105 x 2

110 x 2

115 x 2 PB ( Felt pretty easy, very happy )

Paused Bench

Bar x 5

30 x 5

42.5 x 3

50 x 1

55 x 2

60 x 2

65 x 2 PB (last rep was a bit of a struggle but I got it up  )

OHP

Bar x 5

Bar x 5

27.5 x 3

32.5 x1

35 x 7

37.5 x 6

37.5 x 6

Overall happy with progress...This was my last heavy Squat session before next week 

I'm trying decide what to go with for the 2nd attempt in the comp...I dont want to go too heavy and not be able to go any further...


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Awesome work very strong squatting and impressive paused work.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Awesome work very strong squatting and impressive paused work.


Thanks I am trying to get into a habit of pausing for a while on the bench press as I have been told it can feel like a lifetime before they say press in a comp lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Northern Lass said:


> Thanks I am trying to get into a habit of pausing for a while on the bench press as I have been told it can feel like a lifetime before they say press in a comp lol


Try doing the same for overhead also.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Try doing the same for overhead also.


I will give that go


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Todays workout

Deadlift

60 x 5

67.5 x 5

95 x 3

110 x 1

130 x 2

135 x 2

140 x 2 (PB)-It felt comfortable, I think I could have even squeezed another rep but it would have been a bit of a grind.

SLDL 2" Deficit

Bar x 5

60 x 5

70 x 3

80 x 1

90 x 7

95 x 7

100 x 7

TnG Bench Press

Bar x 10

30 x 5

45 x 3

55 x 1

60 x 2

65 x 2

67.5 x 2 (PB)- I am so happy about this.. It felt such an achievement as bench for me has been a slow progress  - I did have to grind the last rep out though


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I tested a couple of my opener's today- I decided not to do deadlift as I had a big session only two days ago.

Squat

107.5kg x 1

Bench

60kg x 1





 frk0k


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning all.. Weight down 1.5kg... 66.5kg this morning. I've not even changed my diet it must of been all the sweet food I had at the weekend..(water) .

I don't think I will have any problems in getting in the 67.5kg category..  4 Days to go!!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

On a roll with the PB's at the minute good work very strong pressing and squatting that is also one hell of an arch i felt my back snapping just watching that lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> On a roll with the PB's at the minute good work very strong pressing and squatting that is also one hell of an arch i felt my back snapping just watching that lol


Thanks lol It helps to keep me nice and tight whilst pressing


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Northern Lass said:


> I tested a couple of my opener's today- I decided not to do deadlift as I had a big session only two days ago.
> 
> Squat
> 
> ...


Nice low squat there's more in there im sure!! what are you aiming for on the day in the squat??

Bench - all that arching prep and you loose most of it whilst your reaching for the bar personally id refine your technique not a dig!! just see so many peoples arching prep go out the window at some stage jus practice with the double forearm under the bar technique and im sure you will be equally as strong without it

Good lift tho and definitely more in there!!

Great openers


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

bigchickenlover said:


> Nice low squat there's more in there im sure!! what are you aiming for on the day in the squat??
> 
> Bench - all that arching prep and you loose most of it whilst your reaching for the bar personally id refine your technique not a dig!! just see so many peoples arching prep go out the window at some stage jus practice with the double forearm under the bar technique and im sure you will be equally as strong without it
> 
> ...


Hi no it's not a Dig at all and your right it's def something I need to work on and I will try that next time . I aiming around 120kg for squat


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

I've never understood that whole arch/crab motion to be honest...

Seen guys benching silly heavy weight without that nonsense?

Impressive stuff anyway!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning ..

Today is the day but I've woken up with a sore throat but I'm not letting that stop me today . I have def got my roar on now and I will give it my all, as always .


----------



## Sim0x (Aug 19, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

hope it went well


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

How did you get on?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm back and I'm shattered came 2nd in my weight category (I'm def going to be moving up a weight category next time ) 67.5kg is a very hard category. I got two awesome PBs 120kg squat and 150kg deadlift I didn't managed 70kg on bench but I hit 65 kg so I'm please with that! I really enjoyed the experience and I can't wait for my next comp !! Thanks everyone for your support!! Xx


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

My 150kg Deadlift.. it went up so quick!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Ass to the grass  120kg PB


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Very well done


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

162.5kg deadlift...


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Aaaaawesome! Inspirational squat and deadlift in particular, badass chick! :thumb:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Well done Vicky


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks guys.. resting at the moment now its christmas but I seem to have picked up this sickness bug and finding it hard to eat


----------

